

Entrepreneurial Student? studentUpstarts invests in student teams. Get involved - mstafford
http://studentupstartsmeetup1.eventbrite.co.uk/
Why? Because we believe that students will create the best companies for the future - be your own boss and do it right now.&#60;p&#62;What? Come and find out about Student Upstarts - we invest up to £15,000 plus time and advice into student-led teams so they can start and grow their own business.&#60;p&#62;Where? Marlborough Arms, 36 Torrington Place, London. WC1E 7LY. Map URL.&#60;p&#62;The format:
- Chat to Christian and Matthew, the co-founders of Student Upstarts about what makes an investable business and the Student Upstarts plans for the rest of 2012.
- Join fellow entrepreneurial students who are interested in starting their own company to discuss ideas, teammates, tech and business.
- Students from the teams we've backed so far will be there to answer any questions too.
- What's included: a couple of beers and good conversations.
======
mstafford
Student Upstarts has backed 3 outstanding teams since starting 6 months ago.
@jakenfelds and I are looking for 97 more in the next 3 years or sooner.

Find out what we've done and what we'll do at the meetup on 23rd Oct.

